# DRI - St Maarten Newsletter/Update



## DRIless (May 2, 2019)

https://communications.diamondresor...mpaign=sxm_q2_club_0519&utm_content=1904-6572

Rumours have it DRI is dragging its feet to get deeded owners to just give up and forfeit their deeds.  Hurricane Irma was quite a while ago.


----------



## artringwald (May 3, 2019)

DRIless said:


> https://communications.diamondresor...mpaign=sxm_q2_club_0519&utm_content=1904-6572
> 
> Rumours have it DRI is dragging its feet to get deeded owners to just give up and forfeit their deeds.  Hurricane Irma was quite a while ago.



I can believe what they're saying. We visited St. Maarten 4 months after the hurricane and there was extensive damage to buildings, boats, and cars all over the island. With so many places in the Caribbean needing labor and materials for repairs, it's going to take a long time before many resorts can reopen. Here's some pictures of a bus ride we took around the island.


----------



## pedro47 (May 3, 2019)

We were on a Celebrity Cruise Lines ship tour in February 2019 of this year. We also took on an island tour.
The photos by artringwald are very good and accurate. This island is still in a recovery mold after two (2) years from hurricane Irma.   As stated above there are still major shortages of skill workers and supplies on the island. IMHO.

Our tour driver told us some things are recovering, but the lack of skill workers on the island an that every construction building materials item (nails, tools, lumber, aluminum framing  beams, paint, glass, doors, window, electrical wiring sheet rock, appliances, etc.,) much come from other countries. He also stated that it was very costly to import these materials. Remember they must imported all their construction materials. Their construction materials much come in by boat or planes and that is not cheap. Plus, their government do not want to bring in a large number of immigrants to rebuild their country.


----------

